# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Creación de empleo según la energía instalada

## termopar

> *Las energías renovables dan más trabajo que el carbón, el petróleo y el gas juntos*
> 14/8/16  ENERGÍAS RENOVABLES  SERGIO FERNANDEZ
> 
> Uno de los grandes argumentos para mantener las minas de carbón nacionales son los puestos de trabajo que se perderían en caso de cerrarlas. Sin embargo, si nos basamos en datos, un informe de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (IRENA) demuestra como las energías renovables dan más trabajo que todos los combustibles fósiles juntos.
> 
> Puede ser verdad que la industria solar esté desplazando algunos viejos trabajos. Sin embargo, están apareciendo otros nuevos. Y es algo que se nota sobre todo en el ámbito de la mujer. Según el estudio del IRENA, el sector de las energías renovables da empleo a más mujeres que el del petróleo, gas y carbón juntos.
> 
> Alrededor del mundo, la cantidad de empleo en energías renovables creció un 5% en 2015, alcanzando los 8,1 millones de puestos de trabajo. Por el contrario, la bajada del precio del petróleo hizo que se perdieran unos 350.000 empleos en todo el mundo.
> 
> ...


Referencia: http://www.diariorenovables.com/2016...o-gas.html?m=1

----------


## perdiguera

¿De verdad cree que esa es una noticia seria? Mire que las renovables empleen a más mujeres que el petróleo, carbón y gas juntos y de ahí poner el titular que ha puesto " las energías renovables dan más trabajo que el carbón, el petróleo y el gas juntos" es una manipulación de la realidad escrita por ese Sr Sánchez que firma.
Como es bien sabido, los trabajos principales de la mujer son aquellos que requieren fuerza bruta, mucha y además están alejados de casa, como minas, campos petrolíferos y explotaciones en medio del océano. Sin embargo, los trabajos delicados, repetitivos, las cadenas de montaje, los trabajos de selección y los que requieren cuidado son mayoritariamente desarrollados por hombres. Fin ironía.
Estoy preocupado, francamente, por los Norcoreanos, pobres que se les cae la red a menudo y no pueden cargar el móvil.
Vaya artículo!.

----------


## termopar

Destaco que produce muchos más puestos de trabajo que otras tecnologías, un factor más a tener en cuenta de los muchos que ya existen.
En este foro hay muchas cosas que más que serias dan risa y ni se aprecian. De todas formas gracias por la atención prestada.

En todo caso, si quiere saber más sobre el informe "serio" original que lo que trasmitió el sr. Fernandez (que no Sanchez) le doy el link: http://www.irena.org/DocumentDownloa...eview_2016.pdf

De nada.

----------


## Jonasino

> En este foro hay muchas cosas que más que serias dan risa


Sin comentarios.

Pues venga, a reirse..... jua,jua,jua

Que pena

Si se opina así recomiendo pasarse al foro de los payasos de la tele, el jueves o así

----------


## perdiguera

Mire, el artículo es tendencioso, por no decir otra cosa y Ud. lo sabe. 

Aparte de lo señalado anteriormente, esta frase es digna de remarcar

 "_Alrededor del mundo, la cantidad de empleo en energías renovables creció un 5% en 2015, alcanzando los 8,1 millones de puestos de trabajo. Por el contrario, la bajada del precio del petróleo hizo que se perdieran unos 350.000 empleos en todo el mundo_."

Es absolutamente falso que haya menos de 8.5 millones de puestos de trabajo en el mundo entre gas, petróleo y carbón y eso sin contar los indirectos, que serían muchos más.

Pero es que, además, es lógico el aumento porcentual elevado de los puestos de renovables ya que están en expansión, como Ud. sostiene. Mientras que las otras son técnicas casi totalmente desarrolladas y automatizadas que requieren bastante menos incremento de personal.

Aún así, la cuenta que saca a la palestra el Sr. Fernández es engañosa: de 2,8 millones en China hay 1,7;  ya conocemos todos la industria de fabricación de paneles chinos, pero no conocemos la industria de fabricación de componentes para centrales de fuel, carbón o gas, o por lo menos el Sr. Fernández, o el escrito de IRENA tanto da, la omiten, llevando el ascua a su sardina.

Ahora me pongo con el artículo de IRENA, gracias por el enlace.

Por otro lado no se me vaya por los cerros de Úbeda que ya están muy llenos de gente.

----------


## termopar

Disculpe, no me voy por los cerros de Ubeda, precisamente voy al meollo de la cuestión. .....Que el ratio de puestos de trabajo por MW es mucho mayor en las renovables que en las tecnologías "tradicionales". Ahí está el debate.
Seré de los pocos que responden a todo si me da tiempo y sin salirme del tiesto que tanto abunda alrededor.

Si tuviera tiempo, además, habría sido yo mismo el que hubiera traducido el informe original pero bastante le dedico como para entretenerme más. Por eso abuso de informes o notas informativas que ya realizan dicho trabajo. Con los periodistas, como con los escritores, unos me gustarán más y otros menos pero la intención era y es transmitir lo que indica el título (mío) y las gráficas que son originales y no tendenciosas, lo cual es cierto categóricamente. Si entramos al detalle puede que le de la razón pero mi intención no es el detalle, sino el núcleo del debate propuesto y la aseveración del título que no es para nada contraproducente.

----------


## perdiguera

He leído el informe de IRENA, y me han llamado la atención los siguientes datos:

Los 8,1 millones de puestos de trabajo son incluyendo los indirectos.
Las mujeres alcanzan el 35 % de la fuerza laboral de 90 compañías, no de todas las energías renovables. Es decir, en esas 90 compañías hay casi el doble de hombres que mujeres.
En España hubo en 2008 140.000 puestos de trabajo en renovables. Ahora en 2014, 76.300, la mitad. Vamos subiendo.
En 2030 habrá 24 millones de puestos de trabajo, vamos a multiplicar por 3 lo de hoy.
En China hay casi 500.000 puestos de trabajo en centrales hidroeléctricas, en el mundo 1,3 millones.
En China hay más de todo. 
Pero donde hay 3,5 millones de puestos de trabajo en el sector renovables, China, su producción, incluyendo la hidráulica, alcanza el 26% de su consumo (fuente Wikipedia), si quitamos la hidráulica se queda en el 10%  
Ese país con una potencia instalada de 152 Gw en renovables, produjo en 2009, 1.700 Mkw (ratio 11,18) y con 7 Gw en nucleares, produjo 110 Mkw (ratio 15,71) 40% aproximadamente más eficaz la nuclear.

En fin un informe "de parte", con lo que eso conlleva de subjetividad.

----------


## termopar

> En España hubo en 2008 140.000 puestos de trabajo en renovables. Ahora en 2014, 76.300, la mitad. Vamos subiendo.



Lamentable pero cierto, aquí vamos como los cangrejos




> Ese país con una potencia instalada de 152 Gw en renovables, produjo en 2009, 1.700 Mkw (ratio 11,18) y con 7 Gw en nucleares, produjo 110 Mkw (ratio 15,71) 40% aproximadamente más eficaz la nuclear.


En el sector energético, por su diversidad de tecnologías, tiempos y modos de uso, la comparativa no es efectiva del modo que usted calcula. 

La metodología la puede ver en este link:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cost_o...city_by_source

----------


## perdiguera

> Disculpe, no me voy por los cerros de Ubeda, precisamente voy al meollo de la cuestión. .....Que el ratio de puestos de trabajo por MW es mucho mayor en las renovables que en las tecnologías "tradicionales". Ahí está el debate.
> Seré de los pocos que responden a todo si me da tiempo y sin salirme del tiesto que tanto abunda alrededor.
> 
> Si tuviera tiempo, además, habría sido yo mismo el que hubiera traducido el informe original pero bastante le dedico como para entretenerme más. Por eso abuso de informes o notas informativas que ya realizan dicho trabajo. Con los periodistas, como con los escritores, unos me gustarán más y otros menos pero la intención era y es transmitir lo que indica el título (mío) y las gráficas que son originales y no tendenciosas, lo cual es cierto categóricamente. Si entramos al detalle puede que le de la razón pero mi intención no es el detalle, sino el núcleo del debate propuesto y la aseveración del título que no es para nada contraproducente.


Mire, en el mensaje que abre el hilo, Ud. sólo inserta el artículo del Sr. Fernández y su fuente, ni un comentario más, por lo que puedo suponer que apoya todo lo que él dice en él.
El título del artículo del Sr. Fernández es: _Las energías renovables dan más trabajo que el carbón, el petróleo y el gas juntos_ y esa frase es una afirmación tendenciosa. 
Las gráficas no demuestran la afirmación ya que no hay referencia alguna, ni dentro del artículo de IRENA, a los niveles de empleo en las técnicas a las que se refiere, por lo que las gráficas no sirven para sostener la afirmación.
Pero Sr. mío, si no hay debate, hay afirmaciones que se ha demostrado cuanto menos tendenciosas y no contrastadas.

----------


## termopar

> Pero Sr. mío, si no hay debate, hay afirmaciones que se ha demostrado cuanto menos tendenciosas y no contrastadas.


Acaso no está usted debatiéndolas? 

Y ahora le pregunto, sigue pensando que no es cierto que se crearían más puestos de trabajo apostando por las renovables que por otras tecnologías?

----------


## perdiguera

Vuelva de Úbeda, hombre.
Yo lo único que he hecho es comprobar la veracidad de un artículo y la verdad, no tiene mucha.
Y usted no quiere reconocerlo, pero eso es otra historia.

----------

Jonasino (22-ago-2016)

----------


## termopar

Silencio administrativo,  me doy por conforme.

Con respecto a la veracidad o no de los datos. Cada uno tendrá su opinión. Yo los veo más veraces que tergiversadores, otros no lo verán así, ahí
 está el informe original, para cotejarlo en inglés , más no se puede decir.

----------


## termopar

Había dado por terminada la aclaración del informe mostrado pero ya que he visto en otro hilo que las cosas no se tienen claras....ya se sabe, hay cosas que nunca bajan de donde suben porque siempre caen de donde subieron....volveremos a tomar el asunto.




> ¿De verdad cree que esa es una noticia seria? Mire que las renovables empleen a más mujeres que el petróleo, carbón y gas juntos y de ahí poner el titular que ha puesto " las energías renovables dan más trabajo que el carbón, el petróleo y el gas juntos" es una manipulación de la realidad escrita por ese Sr Sánchez que firma.



Aquí no hay ninguna manipulación por más que usted lo vea de otra forma. Lo que pasa es que no conoce el sector y sus cifras y ello le ha llevado a no comprender ni el título de la nota informativa ni el significado, tampoco comprendió bien el informe oficial.

En primer lugar, dar empleo significa "crear empleo" y así se lo puse en el título principal y se lo repetí anteriormente pero no hizo ni caso. Y el titulo no se refiere a las mujeres, eso es un subcapítulo del informe que también habla de ello, cumpliendo en este caso incluso con más holgura que el principal.

*Las renovables en estos momentos crean más empleo que el resto de tecnologías fósiles juntas en ambos géneros.* Es decir, si usted no tiene empleo y va a buscar trabajo en el sector de la energía, usted tendrá más opciones en el sector renovable que la suma del resto de las tecnologías juntas. Y la forma de calcularlo se indica en el informe IRENA pero se lo voy a explicar con más informes para que quede muy clarito.

En el enlace oficial adjunto que publiqué, se indica que el petroleo, por la caída del precio del barril, se está desinvirtiendo y en estos momentos ni siquiera crea empleo (lo destruye) y los sectores del gas y el carbón están completamente parados o en vías de reducirse con lo cual la creación de empleo en estos sectores es mínima. Aquí lo dice:




> *While growth in employment slowed compared to previous years,*the total number of jobs in renewables worldwide continued to rise, in stark contrast with
> depressed labour markets in the broader energy sector.*
> In the United States, for example, renewable energy jobs increased by around 6%, while employment in oil and gas extraction (and support activities) contracted by
> 18% (Saha and Muro, 2016). 
> In China, renewable energy employed around 3.5 million people, exceeding the 2.6 million employed in the country’s oil and gas sector (CNREC, 2016).


Aún así, a igualdad de crecimiento o inversión entre todos los sectores ya se han hecho estudios sobre el nivel de creación de empleo de cada uno de ellos y se han puesto en comparación:



Ni siquera ese es el caso sino que en estos momentos se está invirtiendo mucho, muchísimo más capital en las renovables con lo que verifica la asertiva de que las renovables crean más empleo que el resto de tecnologías juntas.




> Estoy preocupado, francamente, por los Norcoreanos, pobres que se les cae la red a menudo y no pueden cargar el móvil.


De este tema, puedo estar de acuerdo con usted, no es un detalle serio, pero ya se lo comenté anteriormente, de la redacción de la noticia uno puede estar más o menos a gusto pero en cualquier caso, se trata de un elemento de poca importancia.

----------


## termopar

Ahora se crean más puestos de trabajo pero no solo eso, incluso la masa laboral, en algunos sitios es mayor en las renovables que en las tecnologías fósiles:




> *
> Las renovables ya crean más empleos que las industrias fósiles*
> 
> PIERGIORGIO M. SANDRI, Barcelona 30/05/2016 01:52
> 
> Mientras las empresas del petróleo, gas y minerías anuncian despidos, las firmas de la llamada energía verde, que agrupa desde la eólica hasta los paneles solares, no paran de contratar a gente: ya han creado unos ocho millones de empleos en el mundo. Es lo que se desprende del último estudio de Irena, la Agencia Internacional de las Energías Renovables que hace unos días se reunió en Abu Dabi.
> 
> La bajada de los precios del petróleo y la caída de la rentabilidad han obligado a dolorosos ajustes laborales en la energía fósil (basta con ver la hemeroteca de este diario). En el último año, se destruyeron más de 280.000 empleos en este sector, según la consultora Graves & Co. En cambio, las renovables permitieron la creación de 400.000 puestos de trabajo en todo el mundo en el 2015, un 5% más que el ejercicio anterior.
> 
> ...


Referencia:http://www.lavanguardia.com/economia...roleo-gas.html


....y miren lo que pasa en EEUU:



Siendo EEUU el segundo mayor emisor de CO2 del mundo (representa casi el 25%). Esto significa que el sector fosil es muy grande, enorme y aun así el sector renovable es el que tiene mayor masa laboral de todos los sectores.

PD: yo solo aporto DATOS, DATOS y más DATOS. Ahora, que me diga alguien quién trata de distraer la atención, confundir o malmeter.

----------


## Jonasino

> PD: yo solo aporto DATOS, DATOS y más DATOS. Ahora, que me diga alguien quién trata de distraer la atención, confundir o malmeter.


Me lo acaba de poner a huevo: USTED

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por favor, ¿cómo van a crear más puestos de trabajo el sector renovable que el petróleo, carbón y gas natural juntos? Eso no hay quién se lo crea.

Y cita a Estados Unidos, uno de los mayores productores de petróleo, carbón y gas natural. Y el país que más petróleo y gas consume, con diferencia.

----------


## termopar

Ahhh! no sabía que era cuestión de creérselo o no creérselo. Y menos porque lo diga usted.

Pues ya lo ve, solo en el sector solar (sin contar eólica ni biomasa) existen más puestos de trabajo que los requeridos para la extracción de carbón, o la extracción del gas y petróleo. Uno de los grandes productores de carbón, gas y petroleo mundiales. Y estos se han creado en no más de 5-10 años. La tasa de creación es brutal. Datos del Instituto Nacional de Estadística de EEUU.

Más fuerte es lo de china en el que todo el sector fósil tiene 2,6 millones de empleos y el sector renovable 3,5 millones de empleos. Y estos dos países representan el 50% de las emisiones de CO2.

----------

